# New Girl



## cookingsherry (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello Everyone---

I've gotten Jeff's newsletter for years, and finally decided to join the forum.

Love to do my own smoking and BBQ-ing and spend 90% of my time outdoors anyway---so cooking out there is a big part of my life. Have recently gotten into making my own mixes for sausages and things like Canadian bacon and pulled pork.

I'm not much for following exact directions or recipes---more of a wing it and cross my fingers girl. I use recipes as a springboard for my imagination. I hope to learn alot from everyone!

Cookingsherry


----------



## que-ball (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, and great username.  I'm looking forward to seeing the qview of your creations!


----------



## ol' smokey (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2009)

First off welcome Sherry to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## bassman (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 17, 2009)

welcome to the forum! you will be so glad you finally joined


----------



## warthog (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Cookingsherry.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## blue (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF, Sherry


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to the site, glad you found us. You came to the right place to learn about the art of smoking meat. Spent some time over the years in the UP, Marquette area. Loved it. Looking forward to your input to the forums.


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is another *welcome to the forum*, we have done allot of cycle riding in the UP, very nice up there


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome Cookingsherry, glad you joined us.  Looking forward to seeing some of your qview.


----------



## hoser (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard Sherry!
Checked out your home page, and it looks like you are indeed living the dream.
I'm sure you'll learn lots here, and teach us all a thing or two as well.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome Sherry, got a lot of friendly folks here to help and lookin for help.
People have told me there is no help for me!!!! LOL  Sounds like you'll fit in nicely and I'm lookin forward to your inventions.....


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 17, 2009)

Wellcome to SMF. We are glad to have you with us. Looks like your are living out a dream from the looks of the website. Looking forward to seeing your posts


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey! Welcome Sherry!
 You'll love it here! sooo many new ideas and nice people!
Looking forward to that recipe for those cinnamon rolls!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Later SOB


----------



## seenred (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello Sherry, and welcome to the SMF family!  Glad you joined us.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF, there's always room for one more lady. I'm sure we're all looking forward to your future postings. It's all good my friend.


----------



## irishteabear (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## treegje (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## alx (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.We like imagination...


----------



## garyt (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome, where are you at in the UP, I am from Hurley WI originally


----------



## cookingsherry (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone---appreciate the hospitality! 

I'm looking forward to lots of interesting techniques and advice.  First thing I printed was the list of all the different woods that can be used for smoking.  I really like to do everything "from scratch" including using trees on the property for smoking.

I live in the northern central area of the UP, near Lake Superior and in Hiawatha National Forest.  The closest city is Marquette--about 45 minutes away.  We have a small town nearby--Munising--and the Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore is close also.  The area is beautiful and wild and perfect to enjoy outdoor pursuits year-round....thus my preoccupation with outdoor cooking/BBQ/smoking.

The smoker is a homemade job that looks like an outhouse and was almost a chicken coop.  When I smoke it's usually for guests at the camp and I do big batches--so I needed a bigger smoker than I could afford to buy.  It ain't much to look at, but it works like a charm. 

Again--thanks!
Sherry


----------



## downstatesmoker (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome.  I'm sure that you will learn a lot from everyone here and it sounds like you have a lot to offer as well.  Don't be shy and make sure to post lots of pics.  ummmm qview.....


----------



## zjaybird (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard CookingSherry, I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome Cookingsherry,
You'll love it here !
Don't forget the Qview.


Bearcarver


----------



## meateater (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome to then forum!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Nov 23, 2009)

Howdy & Welcome!


----------



## cookingsherry (Nov 30, 2009)

Is there anything in the forum that I can read to help me decipher what stuff like "GOSM S/S BB" is?  I'm sure it's something to do with what equipment everyone has---at least I THINK that's what it is!


----------



## bill in mn (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard and here is what your looking for.it's under "For new members"


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=73935


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 30, 2009)

Glad to have you with us!


----------

